# My Tia



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Image of My Tia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Image of My Tia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


She's gorgeous. how old is she? xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ah she is so cute bless her, *


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

In this photo about about 12 weeks if i can remember.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

she looks such a cute pup


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Is this the girl you are breeding from?


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

she looks gorgeous,lovly pic


----------



## HavaneseLover (Jul 4, 2008)

Lovely dog. Nice picture, wish there were more!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww! She is so cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

aww ur animals are so cute....i loved the pic below


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for your comments, how do you put the pictures in the thread i could not do it. Yes it is tia who could be prengnant although i have not seen any signs yet.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pic, shes very cute love the picture above also with the bird dog and cat in it


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

what a cute little face, great pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww what a lovely cross breed, she's adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

What a sweetie! I could just eat her all up!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

some people are so funny


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What beautiful appealing eyes. She's a real stunner.

Sue


----------

